# Flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Hot water has suppressed the big fish but I keep trying.










Catchabiggun,
Robby


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking fish Robby. Is your granddaughter and wife still catching with you.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

You've been pulling in some nice fish! Well done sir!


----------

